#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Script para automatizar instalação e compilação do tc3.1

## RobertoLima

Boa tarde segue em anexo, scripts que fiz para automatizar a instalação e compilação do tc3.1, testado em debian 5.0.5, 32 e 64 bits. queria posta-los em .sh mais o site não aceitou tive que zipar.
Alguns detalhes é bom explicar, o tc3.1 tem um erro nos plugins do google que impede as pesquisas, aqui eu resolvi isso removendo os plugins, google.com.br.so e google.com.so
para rodar o script é simples.
baixe ele pro seu servidor, em /root, de permissão com chmod +x no arquivo,
e rode ele com parâmetro ./,
exemplo...
chmod +x /root/install64.sh
cd /root
./install64.sh
siga as instruções. depois de finalizado reinicie o servidor, e configure o thunder.conf e thunder.php, ps a unica mudança no thunder.php é a senha mysql caso você tenha colocado diferente do padrão que é "thundercache",
aconselho não usar a padrão por motivos de segurança.

relatórios estarão acessíveis em http://ipdoservidor/thunder.php

PS(((( Não aconcelho para servidor de produção, teste antes ok))))

Se este post, lhe foi utíl... não esqueça de clicar na estrelinha kkkkk, Abraços a todos.

install64.zipinstall32.zip

----------


## sergio

Para quem estava esperando a receita de bolo, esta nem é a receita, é o bolo completo.  :Smile: 

E como alguns estavam reclamando, graças ao Osmano que disponibilizou os fontes, agora podem usar a ferramenta.

----------


## RobertoLima

Boa noite a todos...
Eu não citei o Osmano, por receio de poder gerar mal estar, mais sou muito agradecido por ele ter postado os fontes. mais como lembrei que o post dos fontes tinha sido retirado do under, resolvi não tocar no assunto.
Abraços a todos.

----------


## sergio

O Osmano postou de novo, mas teve um pequeno distúrbio por conta de pedirem um rautu e ele dizer que não iria fazer.  :Smile: 

Mas blz, tudo resolvido e depois do seu passo a passo automatizado, se aparecer mais alguém reclamando, podemos largar mão mesmo. hehehehe

----------


## rps67

Grande Sérgio ...
Faço das suas palavras as minhas ....

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Parabéns Roberto!!!

----------


## minelli

Roberto Lima, parabéns pelo seu script ajudará a muitos. Sinceramente fico feliz que alguém correu atrás de fazer algo, não esperando sempre os mesmos fazerem algo.
Dica.: Roberto você pode adicionar todos os pacotes em uma única vez exemplo:
[code]
apt-get install apache2 mysql-server ...
[/core]
e assim por diante.

----------


## RobertoLima

Eu coloquei separado pra evitar erro de digitação. e facilitar pro pessoal notar que dá pra adicionar o squid.
Mesmo assim ainda tem gente me perguntando do squid, kkkkkk
Eu não adicionei ele, pra fugir das configs dele, pois existe muitas formas de configurar o squid. mais mesmo assim o pessoal insiste em perguntar dele. só que eu uso squid bem básico, só pra separar as urls e extensões por rotas, meu squid só tem 7 linhas de config. 
Vou tentar fazer um tuto de configuração básica das varias formas de usar squid e squid + thunder.
Mais estou meio sem tempo aqui.
Abraços a todos e obrigado pelos comentários.

----------


## orlando

é miiiiiiiiiiiiiinellizim agora tu quer ajudar depois dos ovos da recieta quebrados ne.
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## mamaunet

Show de bola o post, será muito util para pessoas como eu que estou iniciando e não posso pagar um consultor para fazer o "serviço" muito grato!

Parabéns!!!

----------


## minelli

Não vou comentar o comentário do nosso amigo "orlando". 
Mas só quero lembrar que nunca deixei de passar conceito ou explicar o conceito de algo, o que sou contra e copiar e colar.
Quem tem conceito faz as regras quem copia nunca as entenderá... "Palavras de um professor que tive daqui do fórum"
Aprendi muito aqui no fórum mas em uma época que se era aplicado conceitos, mas hoje o máximo que vemos e o pessoal passando regras pra cá, regras pra lá.
Para vocês vêem no início do tópico que questionava sobre como compilar os fontes respondi a um usuário para estudar sobre o "GCC" e o que aconteceu? Não preciso dizer não é.
Pois agora com o script disponível para a instalação básica sem ajustes ao sistema que são necessários vocês podem editar o script e tentar ver o por que eu disse para estudar o "GCC".
Deixo aqui uma dica:
Procurem aprender conceitos e não fazer cópias.

Obs.: Sempre estarei disponível para tentar passar conceito sobre algo mas não me peçam regras porque sou contra isso.

----------


## Evilazio

> O Osmano postou de novo, mas teve um pequeno distúrbio por conta de pedirem um rautu e ele dizer que não iria fazer. 
> 
> Mas blz, tudo resolvido e depois do seu passo a passo automatizado, se aparecer mais alguém reclamando, podemos largar mão mesmo. hehehehe


Pois é Sergio, eu não imaginava que uma simples pergunta que fiz iria causar tanto disturbios rsrs! O pesoal anda com os nervos a flor da pele! Cara quem não gosta de uma receita de bolo? E do bolo então? Eu perguntei simplesmente se ele iria disponibilizar algum tutorial para ajudar a galera com menos conhecimento que nem eu. Simplesmente isso.

Obrigado RobertoLima pela iniciativa e obrigado ao Osmano pela disponibilização das fontes.

----------


## airtonveiga

Ola amigos,
Conforme script do nosso amigo Roberto Lima, foi instalado tudo certinho.

Mas estou com duvida na interligação com Mk segui o tutorial comforme o link abaixo.
&bull; Ver T

dei os comandos e segui o video, mas nao envia e recebe nada !

está certo este tipo de interligação ou tenho que fazer de outra forma ?
e quando digito o IP do thunder http://192.168.0.100/thunder.php 
me retorna esta mensagem, ERROR REQUEST: Invalid request

obrigado amigos t+

----------


## RobertoLima

Olá amigo, seu thunder.conf deve estar setado errado.
aqui está em Transparent true bind address ip do servidor
Qualquer outra duvida é só falar.
Abraços.

----------


## airtonveiga

> Olá amigo, seu thunder.conf deve estar setado errado.
> aqui está em Transparent true bind address ip do servidor
> Qualquer outra duvida é só falar.
> Abraços.



ola amigo consegui fazer comunicar , eu uso hotspot dai setei na aba hotspot 192.168.0.100 porta 8080 ai comunicou blz, 
Agora outra duvida!,na hora da instalação ele pediu para min setar o servidor web,
ex:

( *)apache2
( )apache
( )xxxxx
( )zzzzz
( )yyyy

Eu deixei marcado somente o apache2 sera que é isso q nao consigo acessar a pagina do thunder?
http://192.168.0.100/thunder.php

Valew t+

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Qual o erro que aparece, a escolha do apache2 estar correta de acordo com o script.
Você mudou na linha 30 a senha do mysql?

if (!( $db = new PDO('mysql:host=localhost;dbname=thunder', 'root','thundercache') ) ) { /* <<<<< MUDE A SENHA DO SEU MYSQL */

De thundercache para a que vc escolheu na instalação.

----------


## airtonveiga

> Qual o erro que aparece, a escolha do apache2 estar correta de acordo com o script.
> Você mudou na linha 30 a senha do mysql?
> 
> if (!( $db = new PDO('mysql:host=localhost;dbname=thunder', 'root','thundercache') ) ) { /* <<<<< MUDE A SENHA DO SEU MYSQL */
> 
> De thundercache para a que vc escolheu na instalação.


 Ola Edilson Souza,
Nao deu erro na hora da instalação! , mas não consigo acessar a pagina principal , eu mudei a senha do mysgl na hora da instalação ( Conforme dica do amigo Roberto Lima ) mas depois nao mudei ,( quer dizer nao sei nem aonde mudar) se puder me dar essa dica ! e onde coloco o arquivo thunder.php que vc disponibilisou? obrigado amigos pela ajuda t+

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

No caso você estiver instalando o TC3.1. Ao instalar o mysql (apt-get), durante o processo é solicitado (tela azul) para criar uma senha, vc cria e confirma esta senha. Então esta senha que vc criou vc deve coloca-la no thunder.conf e no thunder.php.

O thunder php estar na pasta /etc/thunder/ no /var/www/ estar apenas o atalho.

----------


## marconipcd

Pessoal, pra quem ta usando o Ubuntu as dependencias do script naum vão servir, deverá instalar os seguintes pacotes via apt-get:

libuuid1
libdata-uuid-libuuid-perl 
uuid-dev 
libblkid-dev
libcurl3
libmysqlclient


abraço a todos

----------


## airtonveiga

Ola amigos esta 100% agora o tc3.1
Eu devo ter feito alguma cagada na hora de instalar e configurar, mas agora reinstalei e debian e thunder 3.1 e ficou show de bola!

Agradeço a todos q me deram uma luz sobre a conf do tc3.1.

agora para não perder a pratica, tenhou outra duvida! rssss

tenho um hd de 40gb e um de 1 tera. pergunta ?
Devo instalar direto no hd de 1 tera e deixar rolar ou instalo o sistema no hd de 40gb e cache no 1 tera?

Obrigado a todos t+

----------


## minelli

Pessoal quem vai?
https://under-linux.org/f143/mum-201...em-vai-140118/

----------


## lrmurad

to usando o tc3. se instalar o 3.1 eu perco o cache q está na máquina?

----------


## RobertoLima

Aqui eu instalei o sistema em uma hd menor e 3hds de 1tb em raid0 pra cache, cache costuma usar muito dos recursos do hd, não sendo uma boa idéia rodar sistema e cache no mesmo disco.
Abraços.



> tenho um hd de 40gb e um de 1 tera. pergunta ?
> Devo instalar direto no hd de 1 tera e deixar rolar ou instalo o sistema no hd de 40gb e cache no 1 tera?
> 
> Obrigado a todos t+

----------


## RobertoLima

Acho que sim, pois instalei pra um amigo meu, e o relatorio não leu os dados que estava em cache do antigo tc3. PS- eu não tenho 100% de certeza.



> to usando o tc3. se instalar o 3.1 eu perco o cache q está na máquina?

----------


## minelli

> to usando o tc3. se instalar o 3.1 eu perco o cache q está na máquina?


Sim perde a não ser que converta o cache do Thunder 3.0 para Thunder 3.1.

----------


## airtonveiga

Roberto Lima desculpa abusar da sua boa vontade , como faria para direcionar o cache para o segundo hd de 1 tera? 
e que nao tenho muita experiencia com o linux ainda obrigado t+

----------


## RobertoLima

no thunder.conf o cache dir tá /thunder/ muda para /ponto-de-montagem-do-segundo-hd/
no meu caso montei como, /cache então no cache dir ficou "/cache/"
Abraços.

----------


## osmano807

Opa, to passando aqui pra falar que é bom ver isso.
Não to ressentido... é como aqueles trem de "Oráculo", estava na minha 'profecia'  :Big Grin: 
Engraçado como tudo faz sentido agora kkkk

----------


## kennedy1983

Como faço pra baixar ele pro meu pc pelu linux? e depois como descompacto? se alguem puder me ajudar ficarei muito agradecido, estou tentando bx a versão 32Bits!

----------


## RobertoLima

Boa noite Osmano é muito bom te ver aqui também, agradeço muito a você, pela oportunidade que nos deu com esse codigo. Obrigado..
Abraços.



> Opa, to passando aqui pra falar que é bom ver isso.
> Não to ressentido... é como aqueles trem de "Oráculo", estava na minha 'profecia' 
> Engraçado como tudo faz sentido agora kkkk

----------


## RobertoLima

Antes de mais nada que linux seria?? se for debian é 
apt-get update 
apt-get install unzip bzip2
cd /root
wget "link-doarquivo"
unzip nome-do-arquivo-baixado
chmod +x install32.sh
./install32.sh
Agora se não for debian, não funcionará. pois esse script foi escrito para debian.
Abraços.



> Como faço pra baixar ele pro meu pc pelu linux? e depois como descompacto? se alguem puder me ajudar ficarei muito agradecido, estou tentando bx a versão 32Bits!

----------


## kennedy1983

Opa RobertoLima, é o Debian sim, mas é que não entendo nada de linux e gostaria de aprender a montar esse serrvidor, baixei tudão, funfou legal, fez um monte de download e tal, reiniou tudão ficou bacana, agora se você puder me explicar o q é q tem q ser mudado no thunder.conf e no thunder.php eu ficaria muito agradecido, só mais uma coisa se não for pedir muito, como faço pra fazer a conexão passar por ele ou seja tenho 2 olacas de rede uma ta ligada nele q é da net, e a outra como faço pra q saia dela e passe pras outras máquinas, como faço pra configurar a outra placa de rede? se puder me ajudar ficarei muito agradecido.

KENNEDY CORRÊIA DE ASSUNÇÃO
[email protected]

----------


## lrmurad

> Sim perde a não ser que converta o cache do Thunder 3.0 para Thunder 3.1.


E como eu faço pra converter? obrigado.

----------


## RobertoLima

As configurações * básicas*  são essas abaixo. melhorias é na base de tentativa e erro.

/etc/thunder/thunder.conf




> CACHEDIR /diretorio-de-cache/
> PLUGINSDIR /etc/thunder/plugins/
> 
> CACHE_LIMIT 98
> 
> MYSQL_HOST localhost
> MYSQL_USER user-sql
> MYSQL_PASS senha-sql
> MYSQL_DB thunder
> ...


Em..
/etc/thunder/thunder.php
Procure por essa linha e coloque user e senha sql.



> if (!( $db = new PDO('mysql:host=localhost;dbname=thunder', 'user-sql','senha-sql') ) ) {


Quanto a configuração de rede, vai me desculpar mais existe materias de sobra na net.
Olha que interessante o que acontece no google....
...Quando escrevo *(configurar rede no debian)* e dou um clique em pesquisar, O google escreve *(Aproximadamente 5.410.000 resultados (0,40 segundos)* 
Eu até concigo entender.. duvidas em compilações, mais em configurações basicas de rede não.

Esse tipo de ajuda não vai rolar, recomendo alguns links interessantes.

https://under-linux.org/
http://www.guiadohardware.net
http://www.debian.org
http://www.forumdebian.com.br/

Abraços a todos.

----------


## airtonveiga

Ola amigos venho informar q o meu Tc3.1 esta 100% agora .
gostaria de contribuir, com uma ferramenta q conheci para verificar o estatus do servidor thunder3.1

Phpsysinfo

vai em
# cd /var/www/
# /var/www/ wget Download PHP SysInfo from SourceForge.net

# tar -vzxf phpsysinfo-3.0.5.tar.gz

Pronto! so acessar via browser
http:// "ip do seu servidor" /phpsysinfo

Voce ira verificar o status do seu servidor.

Abraços a todos o meu muito obrigado t+

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Muito interessante! É vivendo e aprendendo!

----------


## mamaunet

> Ola amigos venho informar q o meu Tc3.1 esta 100% agora .
> gostaria de contribuir, com uma ferramenta q conheci para verificar o estatus do servidor thunder3.1
> 
> Phpsysinfo
> 
> vai em
> # cd /var/www/
> # /var/www/ wget Download PHP SysInfo from SourceForge.net
> 
> ...


Show de bola amigo, vou incrementar aqui depois que eu conseguir deixar tudo rodando rsrsrs...

Valeu!

----------


## mamaunet

> Ola amigos venho informar q o meu Tc3.1 esta 100% agora .
> gostaria de contribuir, com uma ferramenta q conheci para verificar o estatus do servidor thunder3.1
> 
> Phpsysinfo
> 
> vai em
> # cd /var/www/
> # /var/www/ wget Download PHP SysInfo from SourceForge.net
> 
> ...


Amigo aqui no meu deu esse erro, detalhe fiz no Debian 5.05 x64:

This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.

−
<phpsysinfo>
<Generation version="3.0.5" timestamp="1280079063"/>
−
<Errors>
−
<Error Function="file_exists(config.php)">
config.php does not exist or is not readable by the webserver in the phpsysinfo directory.

./index.php on line 44
./includes/output/class.Webpage.inc.php on line 61 in function __construct()
./includes/output/class.Output.inc.php on line 42 in function __construct()
./includes/output/class.Output.inc.php on line 53 in function _checkConfig()
</Error>
</Errors>
</phpsysinfo>

oq será que deu errado?

----------


## airtonveiga

> Amigo aqui no meu deu esse erro, detalhe fiz no Debian 5.05 x64:
> 
> This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.
> 
> −
> <phpsysinfo>
> <Generation version="3.0.5" timestamp="1280079063"/>
> −
> <Errors>
> ...



Ol amigo mamaunet 

Apague a pasta phpsysinfo em /var/www/phpsysinfo

e tente fazer novamente este e o site do programa

phpSysInfo

Verifica ai e faz o teste t+

----------


## sbnet

galera consegui instalar e tudo mais, porem que em bancada fazendo as configurações direto no micro, agora nao consigo acessar ele via putty ou WinSCP para modificar as configurações, eu to achando que é configuração de ip do debian, como é que ficaria? eu coloquei o meu assim: ip 192.168.0.2 mascara 255.255.255.0 e quando pedi um ip de nomes eu coloquei o dns da minha operadora 200.165.132.148 mas so que mesmo assim nao funciona pelo putty e pelo WinSCP como faço para trocar o ip do debiam se estiver errado? me ajudem ai galera sou meio leigo no assunto.

----------


## mamaunet

> Ol amigo mamaunet 
> 
> Apague a pasta phpsysinfo em /var/www/phpsysinfo
> 
> e tente fazer novamente este e o site do programa
> 
> phpSysInfo
> 
> Verifica ai e faz o teste t+


Meu caro airtonveiga vou fazer o teste e posto aki o resultavo, obg pela força...

Abraço!

----------


## mamaunet

Resolvi o problema do phpsysinfo 3.0.5 no Debian 5.0.5 x64, da seguinte forma, para o pessoal do forum que passar pelo mesmo problema:

em */var/www/phpsysinfo* vamos encontrar o arquivo "*config.php.new*" so é copia-lo para "*config.php*" que irá funcionar 100%...

Abraço a todos!

----------


## AndrioPJ

parabens amigo

----------


## RobertoLima

Para aqueles que mesmo com o script não conceguiram, tem um post do amigo Alisson Jonas, lá no forum mk-auth. o script é bem completo squid-thunder-bind. recomendo darem uma lida lá..
Abraços a todos.
Squid + Thundercache 3.1 + Cache DNS (Receita Pronta) - MK-AUTH

----------


## mamaunet

> Para aqueles que mesmo com o script não conceguiram, tem um post do amigo Alisson Jonas, lá no forum mk-auth. o script é bem completo squid-thunder-bind. recomendo darem uma lida lá..
> Abraços a todos.
> Squid + Thundercache 3.1 + Cache DNS (Receita Pronta) - MK-AUTH


Caro *RobertoLima*, mais uma vez ajudando quem ta começando, parabéns e salve, salve  :Wavey: 

Abraços!!!

----------


## airtonveiga

Ola amigos,

Como faço para alterar a mensagem (ziom ) q aparece no rodape msn por ex: e em algumas paginas, onde edito isso obrigado t+

----------


## minelli

exclua o plugin rad.msn.com.so e doubleclick.com.so

----------


## airtonveiga

Obrigado Minelli

eu vi em outra resposta um cara postando no MK-auth um script com squid .
Pergunta? 

Seria melhor TC3.1 com ou sem squid ?


Obrigado t+

----------


## mamaunet

> Obrigado Minelli
> 
> eu vi em outra resposta um cara postando no MK-auth um script com squid .
> Pergunta? 
> 
> Seria melhor TC3.1 com ou sem squid ?
> 
> 
> Obrigado t+


Boa pergunta, aproveitando o embalo e aguardando a resposta rsrs... tb to na duvida  :Flute:

----------


## minelli

Bom como todos sabem para funcionar sem o squid o "stático"do Th 3.1 teria de estar 100% e não está pelo menos não o do fonte. Então amenos que alguêm acerte ele deveram usar com o squid.

----------


## souoalex

Olá amigo, os arquivos não estão disponíveis... poderia passar o link novamente por favor

----------


## aka2005

Show RobertoLima pra quem queria tai a receita, e ja ate assada no forno rs... so um detalhe q tive duvidas ai no seu TC3.1.... vc utilizo o squid... mas usando PARENT???

----------


## aka2005

Eu fazendo o teste aki num Debian, vi o script do instal.sh.... e notei q vc uso o comando apt-get install... no caso do pacote MAKE e G++ deu erro pra mim por causa das depencias.. no debian.. o correto a usar é APTITUDE... assim é so uma sugestao pro seu script. usar esse comando pra instalar pq ele busca as dependencias faltando... vlw. "*aptitude install make g++"*

Outro detalhe q vi o pacote libmysqlclient15-dev_5.0.51a+lenny..... nao ta baixando ai resolvi fazendo a instalaçao do pacote completo pelo comando: *aptitude install libmysqlclient15-dev*

----------


## muriloc4

da pra fazer no Ubuntu 10.04 ???

----------


## arthurabellar

Bom dia 
sou iniciante com o tunder cache 
Segui tudo o que você disse ai mas estou tendo problema com o site do Orkut, eu não consigo acessar?





> Boa tarde segue em anexo, scripts que fiz para automatizar a instalação e compilação do tc3.1, testado em debian 5.0.5, 32 e 64 bits. queria posta-los em .sh mais o site não aceitou tive que zipar.
> Alguns detalhes é bom explicar, o tc3.1 tem um erro nos plugins do google que impede as pesquisas, aqui eu resolvi isso removendo os plugins, google.com.br.so e google.com.so
> para rodar o script é simples.
> baixe ele pro seu servidor, em /root, de permissão com chmod +x no arquivo,
> e rode ele com parâmetro ./,
> exemplo...
> chmod +x /root/install64.sh
> cd /root
> ./install64.sh
> ...

----------


## weltongbi

Alguem pode me ajudar com esse erro?



```
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/thunder3/thunder'
g++ -Wall -O2 -lmysqlclient -ldl -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -c -o utils.o utils.cpp
utils.cpp:4:23: error: curl/curl.h: No such file or directory
utils.cpp: In function âstd::string XOR(std::string, std::string)â:
utils.cpp:435: warning: statement has no effect
utils.cpp: In function âstd::string url2request(std::string&)â:
utils.cpp:249: warning: control reaches end of non-void function
utils.cpp: In function âstd::string url2host(std::string&)â:
utils.cpp:237: warning: control reaches end of non-void function
make[1]: *** [utils.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/thunder3/thunder'
make: *** [install] Error 2
```

----------


## osmano807

Qual a mensagem que o compilador retornou? Leia o erro e entenderá.

----------


## weltongbi

> Qual a mensagem que o compilador retornou? Leia o erro e entenderá.


Ainda sou iniciante em linux, pode me ensinar a resolver? aprendir muita coisa sozinho, mas uma ajuda sempre é bem vinda,

----------


## osmano807

> Ainda sou iniciante em linux, pode me ensinar a resolver? aprendir muita coisa sozinho, mas uma ajuda sempre é bem vinda,


 To estranho hoje :S



```
utils.cpp:4:23: error: curl/curl.h: No such file or directory
```

 
Tem que instalar a libcurl-dev, não sei como é no seu sistema (se for debian/ubuntu, procura, pq o nome pode não ser exatamente esse, pode ter uns número no meio [maldito debian/ubuntu])

----------


## weltongbi

> To estranho hoje :S
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> utils.cpp:4:23: error: curl/curl.h: No such file or directory
> ```
> 
>  Tem que instalar a libcurl-dev, não sei como é no seu sistema (se for debian/ubuntu, procura, pq o nome pode não ser exatamente esse, pode ter uns número no meio [maldito debian/ubuntu])


Obrigado!. mas nao tinha resolvido 100%. eu to usando o ubuntu, ai resolvir mudar o apt-get por aptitude e ele instalou as dependecias certinho. sem erros.

----------


## fablinuxer

Pessoal, consegui fazer legal e estou usando a bastante tempo, mas quando coloquei a versao 64 comecei a ter problemas, ha alguma consideração a ser feita para a versao 64. Um dos problemas que estou tendo é o fato de a versao 64 ficar com o tempo de resposta maior que a 32(64 esta mais lento, maq com a versão 32, sempro 3.0, 1GB de ram, 64 core i7, 8GB de ram), toda vez que eu tenho acessar o relatorio o navegador ao inves de interpretar o thunder.php ele faz o download do arquivo, alguem tem alguma ideia?

----------


## minelli

> Pessoal, consegui fazer legal e estou usando a bastante tempo, mas quando coloquei a versao 64 comecei a ter problemas, ha alguma consideração a ser feita para a versao 64. Um dos problemas que estou tendo é o fato de a versao 64 ficar com o tempo de resposta maior que a 32(64 esta mais lento, maq com a versão 32, sempro 3.0, 1GB de ram, 64 core i7, 8GB de ram), toda vez que eu tenho acessar o relatorio o navegador ao inves de interpretar o thunder.php ele faz o download do arquivo, alguem tem alguma ideia?


Falta ou instalação inadequada do PHP5 e seus componentes.

----------


## lrmurad

Vcs tão conseguindo desviar o youtube para o squid? eu to usando essa linha http.*\.youtube\.com.*videoplayback no thunder.lst , mas não ta enviando do squid para o thunder.

----------


## minelli

> Vcs tão conseguindo desviar o youtube para o squid? eu to usando essa linha http.*\.youtube\.com.*videoplayback no thunder.lst , mas não ta enviando do squid para o thunder.


O plugin do Th 3.1 disponibilizado pelo Osmano está desatualizado.

----------


## lrmurad

então, eu to usando o tc 5, só que como parent do lusca, e o thunder.lst do tc3.1. e eu não sei como modificar essaslinhas do .lst. Ele ta fazendo cache de algumas coisas, tipo windows update, globo.com, mas principalmente youtube não, e pelo que eu monitorei o problema ta sendo no thunder.lst, pois o lusca não ta desviando para o thunder.

----------


## minelli

> então, eu to usando o tc 5, só que como parent do lusca, e o thunder.lst do tc3.1. e eu não sei como modificar essaslinhas do .lst. Ele ta fazendo cache de algumas coisas, tipo windows update, globo.com, mas principalmente youtube não, e pelo que eu monitorei o problema ta sendo no thunder.lst, pois o lusca não ta desviando para o thunder.


Nao é o correto mas teste:


```
http.*\.youtube\.com.*
```

 
Se funcionar e o Thunder.lst, se não funcionar e outra coisa.

----------


## fablinuxer

Minelli, consegui resolver parte do problema com sua dica e realmente era verdade problemas no php, na verdade parece, mas me corrijam se estiver errado, no script parece existir um erro de digitação nos nomes dos pacotes tipo o pacote mysql-php5 não existe(realizei consulta via apt-cache searche), parece que o nome certo seria php5-mysql, outro erro aparente tbm é que naum existe o pacote php-cli e sim php5-cli. Mas voltando ao meu problema agora o relatório já aparece mas estatística nenhuma mesmo depois de vários acessos(segue scree abaixo v 64bits). Gostaria de reinstalar só o thunder na mão, mas tentei make uninstall dentro da pasta do thunder e não rolou, alguém tem ideia de como se desinstala ?

----------


## lrmurad

> Minelli, consegui resolver parte do problema com sua dica e realmente era verdade problemas no php, na verdade parece, mas me corrijam se estiver errado, no script parece existir um erro de digitação nos nomes dos pacotes tipo o pacote mysql-php5 não existe(realizei consulta via apt-cache searche), parece que o nome certo seria php5-mysql, outro erro aparente tbm é que naum existe o pacote php-cli e sim php5-cli. Mas voltando ao meu problema agora o relatório já aparece mas estatística nenhuma mesmo depois de vários acessos(segue scree abaixo v 64bits). Gostaria de reinstalar só o thunder na mão, mas tentei make uninstall dentro da pasta do thunder e não rolou, alguém tem ideia de como se desinstala ?


 isso deve ser algum pacote php faltando

----------


## fablinuxer

Resolvi da seguinte maneira, tirei thunder na mão mesmo, e rodei o script novamente, com as alteraçoes que já comentei a cima Agora to pelejando com uma outra coisa, no cache full, esta configurado um limite de 10M mas, na hora de baixar novamente um down, ele ta dando no maximo 50kbps de down para cliente com 128/128, acho q é alguma treta no zhp, pois pelo que vi ele marca com 0, e tenho visto artigos na net com 12 naum sei bem oq significa aquelas siglas no squid.conf ex: zph_local 0x30 e outras tbm, mas de qq forma mexi tudo, até mesmo comentei essa linhas e ainda sim continua marcando com 0. Alguém tem alguma ideia? Posta ai.

----------


## minelli

> Minelli, consegui resolver parte do problema com sua dica e realmente era verdade problemas no php, na verdade parece, mas me corrijam se estiver errado, no script parece existir um erro de digitação nos nomes dos pacotes tipo o pacote mysql-php5 não existe(realizei consulta via apt-cache searche), parece que o nome certo seria php5-mysql, outro erro aparente tbm é que naum existe o pacote php-cli e sim php5-cli. Mas voltando ao meu problema agora o relatório já aparece mas estatística nenhuma mesmo depois de vários acessos(segue scree abaixo v 64bits). Gostaria de reinstalar só o thunder na mão, mas tentei make uninstall dentro da pasta do thunder e não rolou, alguém tem ideia de como se desinstala ?


Você pode remover na mão se quiser.
Creio que você não tenha esquecido de criar o banco de dados não é?
S não esqueceu informou user e senha corretos do banco?

----------


## minelli

> Resolvi da seguinte maneira, tirei thunder na mão mesmo, e rodei o script novamente, com as alteraçoes que já comentei a cima Agora to pelejando com uma outra coisa, no cache full, esta configurado um limite de 10M mas, na hora de baixar novamente um down, ele ta dando no maximo 50kbps de down para cliente com 128/128, acho q é alguma treta no zhp, pois pelo que vi ele marca com 0, e tenho visto artigos na net com 12 naum sei bem oq significa aquelas siglas no squid.conf ex: zph_local 0x30 e outras tbm, mas de qq forma mexi tudo, até mesmo comentei essa linhas e ainda sim continua marcando com 0. Alguém tem alguma ideia? Posta ai.


Isso te ajudaria?
ToS to DSCP mappig, ToS to DSCP conversion, convert ToS to DSCP | Networking Blog

----------


## lrmurad

> Nao é o correto mas teste:
> 
> 
> ```
> http.*\.youtube\.com.*
> ```
> 
>  Se funcionar e o Thunder.lst, se não funcionar e outra coisa.


Testei mas tb não funcionou. realmente passou a aparecer mais FIRST_UP_PARENT, mas justo os videos naum. da uma olhada:



> 286308044.861 247 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/204 333 GET http://www.youtube.com/get_video? - DIRECT/209.85.157.136 text/html
> 1286308059.281 1026 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/200 986 GET YouTube Toolbar - DIRECT/208.93.140.60 text/html
> 1286308073.355 1127 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/200 1431 GET http://www.youtube.com/v/INDFC85jKYs - FIRST_UP_PARENT/192.168.10.2 application/x-shockwave-flash
> 1286308091.366 4899 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/200 20028 GET http://www.youtube.com/watch? - DIRECT/209.85.157.190 text/html
> 1286308092.459 304 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/204 333 GET http://www.youtube.com/get_video? - DIRECT/209.85.157.190 text/html
> 1286308093.141 1019 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/204 221 GET http://v8.lscache7.c.youtube.com/generate_204? - DIRECT/173.194.18.175 text/html
> 1286308093.171 1047 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/302 629 GET http://v8.lscache7.c.youtube.com/videoplayback? - DIRECT/173.194.18.175 -
> 1286308095.200 825 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/302 774 GET http://tc.v8.cache7.c.youtube.com/videoplayback? - DIRECT/208.117.241.165 text/html
> 1286308096.971 866 192.168.10.1 TCP_MISS/200 1431 GET http://www.youtube.com/v/INDFC85jKYs - FIRST_UP_PARENT/192.168.10.2 application/x-shockwave-flash
> ...


pode ser alguma config do squid (lusca), e por isso ele não consegue desviar para o parent? pq pra desviar só depende do squid, naum é?

grato pela atenção!

----------


## fablinuxer

Minelli ajudou bastante, porém se eu falar ninguem acdredita..... coloco a marcaçao 0x30 no squid.config o q objetivamente seria 12(dcsp), mas quando tento marcar no mk com 12 nao marca de jeito nenhum é sou eu trocar pra 0 que a contagem começa estou usando squid 2.7 STABLE, postando a regra:
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="PROXYFULL-MARCACAO FABRICIO -- REGRA SENTIDO PROXY > CLIENTES 64" \
disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-connection-mark=CONNSAINDOPROCLIENTE-64 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp \
src-address=2.0.0.2 src-port=5128
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=CONNSAINDOPROCLIENTE-64 disabled=no in-interface=ether4 \
new-packet-mark=PCTVINDOSDOPROXYINDOPRACLI64 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-address=2.0.0.2 src-port=5128.
Dai crio na queue tree a regra pra full, na regra naum tem o 0 do dcsp, a marcaçao acontece com ou sem o 0, e eu naum sei por que o objeto naum vem na velocidade que ta marcado na queue tree mesmo estando sozinho na rede. vai entender. Seá que pode ser a versao do mk ak usa um rb1000 v4.3

----------


## minelli

> Minelli ajudou bastante, porém se eu falar ninguem acdredita..... coloco a marcaçao 0x30 no squid.config o q objetivamente seria 12(dcsp), mas quando tento marcar no mk com 12 nao marca de jeito nenhum é sou eu trocar pra 0 que a contagem começa estou usando squid 2.7 STABLE, postando a regra:
> add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="PROXYFULL-MARCACAO FABRICIO -- REGRA SENTIDO PROXY > CLIENTES 64" \
> disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-connection-mark=CONNSAINDOPROCLIENTE-64 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp \
> src-address=2.0.0.2 src-port=5128
> add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=CONNSAINDOPROCLIENTE-64 disabled=no in-interface=ether4 \
> new-packet-mark=PCTVINDOSDOPROXYINDOPRACLI64 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-address=2.0.0.2 src-port=5128.
> Dai crio na queue tree a regra pra full, na regra naum tem o 0 do dcsp, a marcaçao acontece com ou sem o 0, e eu naum sei por que o objeto naum vem na velocidade que ta marcado na queue tree mesmo estando sozinho na rede. vai entender. Seá que pode ser a versao do mk ak usa um rb1000 v4.3


Está errado não esta? Não seria CHAIN = "POSROUTING" ????

----------


## RobertoLima

Quanto a erros no script não sei pois aqui funcionou bem, 
Eu particularmente estou testando agora o tc5 (versão paga), alias tentando fazer funcionar, Pois até agora não funcionou direito, kkkkkkk
Quanto ao script creio que ainda esteja on em alguns foruns, mais recomendo usar um que tem no forum Mk-auth que é bem mais completo do que o que eu fiz, esse foi criado pelo Alisson Jonas da Silva o link é...
Squid + Thundercache 3.1 + Cache DNS (Receita Pronta) - MK-AUTH

Abraços a todos.

----------


## fablinuxer

Bom gente já que ninguém pergunta, eu vou perguntar pq o thunder em varios videos não carrega ate o final, tenho visto isto em videos maiores acima de 5 minutos, com mais feguência, ak é quase certo dele não carregar até o final, mas tambem acontece com com videos pequenos 1,2,3 minutos,alguém tem ideia? Até achei que fosse por causa de banda mas tbm já fiz teste logo pela manha quando o link ta folgado e a mesma coisa, vou tentar outro novegadores tbm pode ser isso tbm. Mais para os videos que ele vai até final o segundo acesso é um tiro de tao rápido, alguém tem ideia do que seja, já viu acontecer? Posta ae galera fuiiiiiiiiiii!!!!

----------


## fablinuxer

Minelli respondendo a sua pergunta, o esquema que uso seria a uma maq com squid ou lusca/thunder(parent) paralelo ao mk com mascara de rede /30.

----------


## aka2005

> Bom gente já que ninguém pergunta, eu vou perguntar pq o thunder em varios videos não carrega ate o final, tenho visto isto em videos maiores acima de 5 minutos, com mais feguência, ak é quase certo dele não carregar até o final, mas tambem acontece com com videos pequenos 1,2,3 minutos,alguém tem ideia? Até achei que fosse por causa de banda mas tbm já fiz teste logo pela manha quando o link ta folgado e a mesma coisa, vou tentar outro novegadores tbm pode ser isso tbm. Mais para os videos que ele vai até final o segundo acesso é um tiro de tao rápido, alguém tem ideia do que seja, já viu acontecer? Posta ae galera fuiiiiiiiiiii!!!!


Se vc configuro certo o thunder, e o squid ta rodando blz... entao nos videos q o cliente baixa, e nao completa... o proximo cliente q baixa vai atualiza ele... o problema é isso o cliente baixa o video, e nao completa ate o final ai o video do cache nao completa, e o proximo cliente q baixa a e completa finaliza ele...

----------


## webert

É galera fuiiii tentar aqui colocar esse thunder 3.1 para rodar ta dano erros , nao ta criando as pastas do thunder e nem em etc/thunder gostaria de saber se alguem ta com o mesmo problema na hora de executar o intall32.sh desde já agradeco .

----------


## minelli

> Minelli respondendo a sua pergunta, o esquema que uso seria a uma maq com squid ou lusca/thunder(parent) paralelo ao mk com mascara de rede /30.


Se eu entendi no web-proxy do mikrotik vc coloca o proxy em parente correto?
Se sua resposta for sim, então digo não faça desta forma e sim criando o redirect no nat.

----------


## aka2005

> É galera fuiiii tentar aqui colocar esse thunder 3.1 para rodar ta dano erros , nao ta criando as pastas do thunder e nem em etc/thunder gostaria de saber se alguem ta com o mesmo problema na hora de executar o intall32.sh desde já agradeco .


Se vc fez conforme o script,, tem q dar certo... vc entro no linux, dentro da pasta ROOT, e baixo pelo comoando wget o thunder, e executo ele de la mesmo, ai cria corretament, se vc saiu e fez do seu jeito ai vai dar erros mesmo amigo.

----------


## webert

sim amigo fiz conforme ta o script mais nao cria as pasta e na hora que executo o comando ./install32.sh ele baixa uns diretorios mais chega 1 certo ponto do script dar uns erros tipo,

debian:~# apt-get install php5 mysql-php5 php-cli
Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo Ã¡rvore de dependÃªncias
Lendo informaÃ§Ã£o de estado... Pronto
E: ImpossÃ­vel achar pacote mysql-php5



debian:~# wget http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/pool...2-3.1_i386.deb
--2010-10-11 12:16:55-- http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/pool...2-3.1_i386.deb
Resolvendo ftp.br.debian.org... 200.17.202.1
A conectar ftp.br.debian.org|200.17.202.1|:80... conectado!
HTTP requisiÃ§Ã£o enviada, aguardando resposta... 404 Not Found
2010-10-11 12:16:55 ERRO 404: Not Found.



e outros tambem da erro por isso digo que tem algum erro no script

----------


## aka2005

Ok, é pelo jeito o erro ai. esta na permissao, vc deu a permissao chmod +x install32.sh ???
Outra coisa, q vi.. sobre seu erro, realmente esse pacote nao existe: 
apt-get install apache2
apt-get install bind9 
apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
*apt-get install php5 mysql-php5 php-cli*
*apt-get install phpmyadmin (eu nao instalo esse pacote, pq nao vo edita php)*
apt-get install make
apt-get install ssh
apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev
apt-get install libcurl4-dev
apt-get install unzip bzip2

Obs.: Tente o comando para instalar os pacotes: *apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php-db libmysqlclient15-dev sqlite php-sqlite*

----------


## cleitonrodrigue

Parabéns pela iniciativa, me ajudou bastante. Aproveitei e li direitinho o que o script faz para entender o procedimento, visto que tive um problema de dependencia no Debian, mas tudo certo agora.

----------


## robertopc95

commo faco pra transferi um arquivo ambiente windows para debian

----------


## aka2005

Por SSH, TELNEt,, instala um programa chamado WINSCP... ele funciona como um tipo de EXPLORER, ai vc joga os arquivo do windows pro linux e vice versa, edita, faz tudo.

----------

